# Toshiba Laptop 310CDS, sound now working

## phil_jensen

I have installed Gentoo with no problems, and having used OpenBSD mostly, with a number of different distros os Linux, like many others I really enjoy the "Gentoo" way with a nice blend between BSD code/stability and Linux driver support. :Very Happy: 

Unfortunately  :Crying or Very sad:  , I am continuing to have sound problems (read - no sound).

I have tried using Alsa both 0.5x, and 0.9x to no avail.  I have even passed parameters to modprobe for specific ioports and irq's as recommended by many others with Yamaha OPL3-SA2 cards.

My alsa file below:-

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

options snd snd_major=116 snd_cards_limit=1

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias snd-card-0 snd-opl3sa2

options snd-opl3sa2 \

        snd_port=0x370 \

        snd_wss_port=0x530 \

        snd_midi_port=-1 \

        snd_fm_port=0x388 \

        snd_irq=5 \

        snd_dma1=1 \

        snd_dma2=0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 off

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

#customize the lines below to allow for demand-loading of modules

#options snd snd_major=116 snd_cards_limit=1

#alias snd-card-0 snd-card-ens1371

#options snd-card-ens1371 snd_index=0

#alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

=== end of alsa file ===

I have since tried using kernel sound compiling the sound drivers into the kernel as below:-

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=y

CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT=y

CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA2=y

Then passing parameters to the kernel as recommended for this card using GRUB as follows:-

title=Kernel Sound 

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/bzImage-kernel-sound root=/dev/hda2 pci=biosirq opl3sa2=370,5,1,0,530,330

This didn't work either, and dmesg reports the following.

opl3sa2: No PnP cards found

opl3sa2: Search for a card at 0x370.

opl3sa2: Control I/O port 0x172 not free

This is obvious as 0x172 is used by the secondary IDE (ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15).  But why did it not use 0x370?  Anyways sound still didn't work.

The card is configured in the BIOS as follows:-

WSS I/O Address         = 530h

SBPro I?O Address       = 220h

Synthesizer I/O Address = 388h

WSS & SBPro & MPU401 IRQ Level

                        = IRQ5

WSS(Play) DMA           = Channel 1

WSS(Rec.) & SBPro DMA   = Channel 0

Control I/O Address     = 370h

MPU401 (MIDI I/F)       = 330h

This is really, really annoying.  Can anyone offer any suggestions?

Has anyone else managed to get the Yamaha OPL3SA2 working with Gentoo and/or kernel 2.4.x?Last edited by phil_jensen on Tue May 14, 2002 2:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## phil_jensen

I have managed to fix this so I have kernel sound working now (not ALSA yet).

The parameters passed to the kernel need to look like the following.  Note the bold items.  These were missing on my earlier kernel parameters.  Without these parameters, the kernel looks in the wrong address space for the card.

title=Kernel Sound

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/bzImage-kernel-sound root=/dev/hda2 pci=biosirq opl3sa2=0x370,5,1,0,0x530,0x330

My new dmesg output looks like this:-

opl3sa2: No PnP cards found

opl3sa2: Search for a card at 0x880.

opl3sa2: chipset version = 0x5

opl3sa2: Found OPL3-SA3 (YMF715E or YMF719E)

<OPL3-SA3> at 0x370 irq 5 dma 1,0

<MS Sound System (CS4231)> at 0x534 irq 5 dma 1,0

opl3sa2: not setting ymode, it must be one of 0,1,2,3

opl3sa2: not setting loopback, it must be either 0 or 1

<MPU-401 0.0  Midi interface #1> at 0x330 irq 5 dma -1,0

opl3sa2: Control I/O port 0x370 not free

opl3sa2: There was a problem probing one  of the ISA PNP cards, continuing

opl3sa2: Control I/O port 0x370 not free

opl3sa2: There was a problem probing one  of the ISA PNP cards, continuing

opl3sa2: Control I/O port 0x370 not free

opl3sa2: There was a problem probing one  of the ISA PNP cards, continuing

----------

## AutoBot

Maybe:

```

alias char-major-14 opl3sa2

pre-install opl3sa2 modprobe "-k" "ad1848"

post-install opl3sa2 modprobe "-k" "opl3"

options opl3sa2 io=0x370 mss_io=0x530 mpu_io=0x330 irq=5 dma=1 dma2=0

options opl3 io=0x388

```

----------

## zentek

This works fine in my laptop ( toshiba 460cdt ) 

from modules.d/alsa

```

alias snd-card-0 snd-opl3sa2

options snd-opl3sa2 dma1=1 \

dma2=0 \

fm_port=0x388 \

irq=5 \

isapnp=0 \

midi_port=0x330 \

port=0x370 \

sb_port=0x220 \

wss_port=0x530

```

ALSA rocks  :Smile: 

----------

## bznutz

I'm downloading a gentoo iso right now because I was sick of Mandrake's crap.

I too have a Toshiba Satellite, but mine is a 315CDS (damn close, no?).

I was wondering how I was going to fix this damn sound problem.  It never worked with Mandrake...

----------

## zentek

In google we trust,

http://linux.toshiba-dme.co.jp/linux/eng/spec.php3?model=PS1262U

It's the same sound card .... sould be good if you can get the right settings of the bios.

----------

## rizzo

I've got the NeoMagic card with the OPL3-SA2 chipset in a Gateway Solo 2500 laptop.

I have my /etc/modules.d/alsa configured just like zentek's.  alsasound starts without errors but I get no sound from xmms.  When I load an MP3 and hit play, XMMS freezes.  I've configured XMMS to use alsa and have emerged alsa-xmms, but no dice.

aplay didn't like the wav file I had on hand because it apparently wasn't PCM-encoded.  So I downloaded another one from a different site and same story.

I will be in your debt if you can get me rolling with sound.

The info I've written down from the BIOS is:

I/O: 200H-22FH

MPU-401 I/O Address: 330H-333H

Interrupt: IRQ 5

DMA Channel:  DMA CH0

WAVE2 DMA: DMA CH1

----------

## legoleg

Rizzo... 

Did you ever get sound to work on your solo 2500?  I just got one, and would like to know what you might've done.  Thanx a lot!

Oleg

----------

## rizzo

Yes I got it working.  Part of the problem was realizing that the volume dial was all the way down to zero, otherwise I'll post my configs in a little bit.

----------

## legoleg

ttt

----------

## oronk

I've read this topic, and it sounds like what I was looking for... no sound for my Gateway Solo 2500...

It looks like it was cut short of the final answer.  Does anyone know what settings / modules need to be used to get sound through Alsa?

Thanks.

Specifically to get it to work on the 2.6 kernel?

----------

## rizzo

I'll post mine this weekend if I remember.  One thing I do know is that sounds works with gentoo-dev-sources, but not with development-sources.  Or something magically worked when I changed.

----------

## oronk

rizzo,

Well, I've made some more attempts at getting the sound to work on the Solo 2500, to no avail...  I am still looking forward to receiving the information for the card.

Thank you.

----------

## rizzo

OK here is the important part of /etc/modules.d/alsa

```

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-opl3sa2

options snd-opl3sa2 \

isapnp=0 \

port=0x370 \

sb_port=0x220 \

wss_port=0x530 \

midi_port=0x330 \

fm_port=0x388 \

irq=11 \

dma1=1 \

dma2=0

```

and I just re-verified that sound is still working with They Might Be Giants.

HTH.

----------

## oronk

rizzo:

Just wanted to let you know... the sound on my laptop is ALMOST working... but when I use aplay to play a wave file, the following error is given:

```

aplay: pcm_write:1115: write error: Input/output error

```

any ideas?  I've checked that all the mixer options are unmuted and at 100%

----------

## FireBee

I get the same error. aplay: pcm_write:1115: write error: Input/output error. I also have the same laptop with the same hardware. Plase help. Thank you

----------

## FireBee

Here is how to get it working with oss. http://www.thehayesweb.org/jhayes/solo2500.html#sound

----------

